# Ill stepfather concerns



## tilly1lorna (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi all,my mother and stepfather have been living on the costa blanca for six years.Recently my stepfather has had increasingly poor health and has had to have a catheter fitted as he had serious issues with his prostate.
The doctor had perscrbed him with a course of antibiotics which his body did not take to.The doctor has now perscribed him with a different course of antibiotics saying he has had e-coli,these latest antibiotics have started to create mental problems and he does not realise things he has started to do.
I would apriciate any feedback on this, anyybody with knowledge of side effects,or who has been through similar experiences.I am also wondering what help can be obtained through aftercare,ie;are there social services in spain,care homes available through spanish healthcare system or do care homes need to be funded privately.
It is worrying the family and we are looking at the short and long term,as my mother is very confused and does not have the time to get advice as stepfather is needing constant care.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tilly1lorna said:


> Hi all,my mother and stepfather have been living on the costa blanca for six years.Recently my stepfather has had increasingly poor health and has had to have a catheter fitted as he had serious issues with his prostate.
> The doctor had perscrbed him with a course of antibiotics which his body did not take to.The doctor has now perscribed him with a different course of antibiotics saying he has had e-coli,these latest antibiotics have started to create mental problems and he does not realise things he has started to do.
> I would apriciate any feedback on this, anyybody with knowledge of side effects,or who has been through similar experiences.I am also wondering what help can be obtained through aftercare,ie;are there social services in spain,care homes available through spanish healthcare system or do care homes need to be funded privately.
> It is worrying the family and we are looking at the short and long term,as my mother is very confused and does not have the time to get advice as stepfather is needing constant care.


Hello there,
this must be a very upsetting time for you all. I wonder if you are in Spain with your step father and mother, or the UK?
Anyway, I would advise you to get in touch with British organisations in the Costa Blanca area. Here is some information
Age Concern Age Concern Costa Blanca Sur | Age Concern España
British Legion Home Page - Spain South - The Royal British Legion. (They do state on their page _Membership of The Royal British Legion is available to all adults, not just members or ex-members of the forces and we always welcome new members_) They have loads of branches in the south. See hereRoyal British Legion Branches in Spain South - Spain South - The Royal British Legion.
And here's a link to the Embassy 
More help in Spain

Hope you can get some help for your mum and step dad. If you can, let us know what help you received, but we'll understand if you're too stressed out.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Membership of the Royal British Legion IS open to anyone. But they aren't there to help thier members.

To get help from the Royal British Legion one must have served in the forces or be a dependent of someone who served.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

tilly1lorna said:


> I am also wondering what help can be obtained through aftercare,ie;are there social services in spain,care homes available through spanish healthcare system or do care homes need to be funded privately.


How old are they ? 
Are they already claiming benefits from either the UK or Spain ? 
Have they ever worked or paid contributions in Spain ? 
Do they already receive State Healthcare here in Spain ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The one thing I will say is that urinary problems are known to cause mental health problems (so it may not be the anti biotics). Its due to the toxins in the urine not being taken out efficiently and unbalancing the electrolytes in the brain - often signified by the patient seeing things that arent there, such as black squiggles, spiders etc. So make sure he drinks plenty of water and water based drinks (squashes, tea, coffee, even fizzy drinks, *NOT *alcohol!!) and once that is sorted out, he'll probably return to normal mentally!!??

So tell mum to try to make him drink as much as she can - and some for starters!!


Jo xx


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

cranberry juice at least 1 litre a day is good for helping clear up a urine infection, as well as other water based liquids, enough to produce an output of 2 litre or more.
Keeping the catheter very clean is important, encourage father in law to clean the area with mild non scented soap and water when bathing or showering twice a day, and dry the area well, to prevent any crusts round the area which may encourage infection.
When changing or emptying his bag, ask him to wash his hands then wear latex gloves before touching the connection, and then wash hands again when this is finished. Most catheters have a limited life span, before they need changing, find out from whoever put it in, when he should be re-catheterised. Also ask him to empty his bag regularly to prevent back flow of stagnant urine back into the bladder.
If the catheter is a temporary measure until he can have prostate surgery, then you need to 'push' to get the surgery done, if advised by the Dr, as long term catheterisation is not good for the bladder muscles, they become lazy and getting them to work again after a long time can be very difficult.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rifleman said:


> Membership of the Royal British Legion IS open to anyone. But they aren't there to help thier members.
> 
> To get help from the Royal British Legion one must have served in the forces or be a dependent of someone who served.


My idea is that even if an association can't help you directly they may be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

djfwells said:


> How old are they ?
> Are they already claiming benefits from either the UK or Spain ?
> Have they ever worked or paid contributions in Spain ?
> Do they already receive State Healthcare here in Spain ?


Good questions!
I had assumed they were an elderly couple, but they might well not be


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Eating plenty of live yoghurt helps to cure and prevent UTIs and would be a help towards his recovery. I suffered from them from time to time and now have a dish of Easiyo yoghurt a day. I have found that a couple of the antibiotics, I was given in the past (Trimetheprin was one) were really bad. 

The live yoghurt increases the acidity of the urine and prevents bacterial adhesion in the bladder and the urinary tract. Unfortunately, the medical profession tend not to expect UTIs in males and think it is only females that get them - WRONG!


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

BEWARE of Cranberry juice if on any blood thinning medication as can cause internal bleeding !!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Unfortunately, the medical profession tend not to expect UTIs in males and think it is only females that get them - WRONG!



......... and blokes with catheters!! Especially when they dont drink enough!

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> ......... and blokes with catheters!! Especially when they dont drink enough!
> 
> Jo xxx


Even those without catheters especially if they have low testosterone levels or hypogonadism.


----------

